

Personalised Emails Are Critical For Startup Campaigns - liamgooding
http://customer.io/blog/personalized-emails-for-successful-campaigns.html

======
dj-wonk
Re: "Spending a little bit of time to make sure your data is clean can pay off
big in the long run."

Clean data is better, sure! But who spends just a _little_ time cleaning their
data? For data of any significant size, that's pretty optimistic, if not
laughable.

Sure, for a new startup with maybe a few hundred sign-ups, this sounds
possible.

To be fair, the above quote is in the context of customer names. Any
suggestions for validating customer names? In the abstract? Matching against
real names? In the US? Worldwide?

